# 

## AlinaDydik

,      ,  ,        .... ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  (  ),  ,  ,  ....,   ,   . . . .,   ,            .
      ,    .
xbvlad@meta.ua  050-438-40-77, 096-810-32-31 
    .
     -: http://zakarpattya.net.ua/ukr-news-85118-Pro-zoloti-...

----------


## FLY_INTER

(  )   .               .       ,               .       ""          - ,   **   .           .   " "    : "      ,              ".        ,  " ".      ,   ,   50 .    :   ,    .    - .
  ,   - . ...  

> ,    .

   -    ,    ,           .

----------


## -

> ,      ,  ,        .... ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  (  ),  ,  ,  ....,   ,   . . . .,   ,            .
>       ,    .
> xbvlad@meta.ua  050-438-40-77, 096-810-32-31 
>     .
>      -: http://zakarpattya.net.ua/ukr-news-85118-Pro-zoloti-...

         "",      20000 .    " " ,  -, 39, 2 . .4. . 7569361, 0667064898    
 24.12.2011     30000 ,       . 
   61037, , .i, .- , . 247,  : 37579211, / 26009326723500. i i -  .i. ./ (057) 7569361.        .. 
   ,           ,     " ",  "... ",   , 39, 2   ,        ,   "... " -    -!    !
       , ,  ,           , , .

----------


## boy

> ,   ,   50 .    :   ,    .    - .

       .        ,        .
   -   ,      ,     -  .        -   -, ..         -         .

----------


## tayatlas

-   .      ?

----------

